# Kde ist kaputt- wie repatieren?

## bröggle

Gestern abend habe ich ein wenig rum emerged und jetzt ist mein kde kaputt...

ich habe eigentlich nichts an kde komponenten verändert... aber um irgend ein tool zu kompilieren habe ich:

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 gemacht... vielleicht liegts daran...

wenn ich kde starte kommt :

"prozess des ein/ausgabe Modul nicht möglich

klauncher meldet fehler beim laden von "kio_file"

lässt sich nicht starten"

"Prozess pop3 lässt sich nicht starten"-sagt kmail

"Miniprogramm fensterleiste lässt sich nicht starten. Überprüfen Sie ihre installation."

der konqueror meldet das:

"Es gab einen Fehler beim Laden von Modul Über Konqueror.

Die vermutliche Ursache ist:

Bibliotheksdatei <b>konq_aboutpage.la</b> ist über Ihren PATH nicht auffindbar."

Alle kde programme gehen nicht und andere fenster erhalten keine fensterleiste...

Woran kann das liegen?

wo liegt der KDE error log?

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, nur dass bei mir KDM (geschweige denn KDE) nicht mehr läd. Unter XFCE4 (im Moment mein state of the art) geben sämtliche KDE Programme: 

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Muss wohl an meinem gcc update liegen. der im sticky angegebene Befehl

 *Quote:*   

> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

 

bringts bei mir leider auch nicht.

Ich mach nun erstmal ein GCC Downgrade auf 3.3.4   :Idea:  .

Mal schauen ob dann wieder alles geht.

----------

## reptile

sind die kde-programme ge-prelink-ed? wenn ja, mal neu machen.

hth

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Was heisst denn prelinked?

Und wie ändert man das ab? Neu-kompilieren mit Zusatzoption?

----------

## bröggle

@wanderer: hat es das downgrade gebracht?#

und auch; was heißt prelinked?

----------

## Deever

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> Was heisst denn prelinked?
> 
> Und wie ändert man das ab? Neu-kompilieren mit Zusatzoption?

 Gegenfrage: *Was* an

```
error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

ist unverständlich? Hol dir das Teil halt irgenwoher.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

libstdc++ *ist* installiert.

und zum Downgrade: Hat (mir zumindest) nichts gebracht.

----------

## Deever

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> libstdc++ *ist* installiert.

 Und warum findet er dann die Library nicht?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> libstdc++ *ist* installiert.
> 
> und zum Downgrade: Hat (mir zumindest) nichts gebracht.

 

Bei einer ähnlichen Situation habe ich einfach mal das gesamte Verzeichnis ~/.kde weggeschmissen. Damit sind dann zwar auch alle KDE-Einstellungen futsch und müssen neu gemacht werden, aber das ist ein kleines Übel, das man in Kauf nehmen kann.

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Weil scheinbar seit GCC 3.3.5 die datei woanders liegt.

Meine (KDE-)Programme wollen das aber, trotz des Befehls aus dem GCC 3.3.5            Sticky,nicht verstehen.   :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

Dann mach halt nen Symlink darauf? Wo ist eigentlich das Problem?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Das Problem ist, das seit dem Update die Datei garnicht mehr existent ist, und auch durch ein Downgrade nicht kompiliert wird.

edit:

OK, mein Problem war wohl, das ich gestern GCC 3.4.3 unmerged habe, libstdc++.so.6 ist scheinbar nur GCC 3.4-spezifisch.

Warum Programme diese Datei haben wollen ist mir jedoch schleierhaft, habe ich doch per gcc-config die Benutzung von gcc 3.3.5 (bzw vorher 3.3.4) angegeben.

edit die zweite:

Kennt jemand zufällig einen Weg, sich auflisten zu lassen, welche Pakete auf dem System mit welcher GCC-Version emerged wurden?

----------

## bröggle

funktioniert es bei dir wieder?

kennt jemand die lösung zu meinem prob?

meint ihr ein remerge von kde bringts?

(wie kann ich kde KOMPLETT! remergen? bei emerge kde wird ja nur ein paket emerged..)

----------

## dek

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> OK, mein Problem war wohl, das ich gestern GCC 3.4.3 unmerged habe, libstdc++.so.6 ist scheinbar nur GCC 3.4-spezifisch.
> 
> Warum Programme diese Datei haben wollen ist mir jedoch schleierhaft, habe ich doch per gcc-config die Benutzung von gcc 3.3.5 (bzw vorher 3.3.4) angegeben

 

Die werden mit GCC 3.4 gegen eben diese lib gelinkt gewesen sein. Und du hast den Programmen durch das Entfernen der libstdc++ jetzt quasi das Herz rausgerissen.

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

 *dek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die werden mit GCC 3.4 gegen eben diese lib gelinkt gewesen sein. Und du hast den Programmen durch das Entfernen der libstdc++ jetzt quasi das Herz rausgerissen.

 

Ja, das kam mir auch in den Sinn, als ich quasi alle Veränderungen an meinem System seit gestern nochmal durchgegangen bin.

@bröggle

Naja, bei geht nun wieder alles. Unser Problem hatte aber scheinbar (es sei denn du hast zufällig auch mit GCC 3.4 rumgespielt) unterschiedliche Ursachen. 

In dem Sinne: Entschuldigung, dass ich mich in den Thread reingeklinkt hab.

----------

## bröggle

schon ok, so bekommt er wenigstens aufmerksamkeit  :Wink: 

also ich habe mein kde auch schon wieder teilgefixed... durch remergen...

aber eben nicht alles, da ich nicht weiß, was alles zu kde gehört..

--->Wie reemerge ich kde neu?

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Wenn ich keinen Überblick über installierte Pakete hab, nutz ich meistens Porthole, ein Portage-frontend, kannst es ja mal emergen und die KDE-Kategorie durchforsten, und dann die installierten Pakete neu emergen.

Oder Du machst

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --search kde

 

und guckst da mal durch  :Wink: 

----------

## bröggle

aber da muss es einen einfacheren weg geben !

 :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Schau einfach in /var/db/pkg/kde-base.

----------

## bröggle

danke;-)

da merkt man eben noch den gentoo noob in mir  :Wink: 

so jetzt kann ich damit noch bisschen regexp proben , um die versionszahlen wegzubekommen ... (natürlich könnt ich nen editor, aufmachen, aber das is ja witzlos  :Wink: 

----------

